# Is Java needed?



## kimmmie77 (Dec 7, 2002)

Can java be a reason for freeze ups?


----------



## avrilsux182 (Nov 27, 2004)

kimmmie77 said:


> Can java be a reason for freeze ups?


I would say definately not... Java is used to run most free online based games... It shouldnt slow your computer down, or cause any freezups..
hope this helps...


----------



## kimmmie77 (Dec 7, 2002)

thanks avrilsux182


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you want to view webpages properly with all their graphics and animations, you should have Sun Java 2 Runtime Environment 1.5.0.06 and Macromedia Flash Player 8.0.22.0 installed.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## avrilsux182 (Nov 27, 2004)

np


----------

